# All aboard to protect our global oceans



## Paco Dennis (Feb 23, 2022)

February 22, 2022

After a two-year pandemic-driven delay, world leaders will meet at the United Nations Intergovernmental Conference (IGC4) in just weeks to decide if our oceans are worth protecting.

It’s crunch time! After a two-year pandemic-driven delay, world leaders will meet at the United Nations Intergovernmental Conference (IGC4) in just weeks to decide if our oceans are worth protecting. *If world leaders can agree on a Global Ocean Treaty that protects 30 percent of the world’s oceans by 2030, it will be one of the biggest conservation victories in human history.*


Nearly 5 million people globally have signed the petition to world leaders – asking for a strong Global Oceans Treaty. *Will you add your name to amp up the pressure during this crucial moment? Take action: Demand a strong global oceans treaty before IGC4 begins on March 7th. 


Send Message*


----------

